# I've been everywhere...man! A Photo Essay.



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been everywhere&#8230;man!

Across the deserts bare&#8230;man!









I've breathed the mountain air&#8230;man!









A troubles I've-a had my share&#8230;man!









I've been everywhere!

What a GREAT year! I've had the good fortune of being able to pursue, with pups in tow, 10 species of Game Birds this year, and I was able to cross several off my "life list" of birds to be taken over pup: _Spruce (Franklin's) Grouse_ and _California Quail_.

The year started much as it always does, with our western King of the Uplands, the _Greater Sage Grouse_.









High elevation elation!









This might have been my last Sage Grouse hunt; I'm glad I was able to scratch him off my list in such fine form, and in **** fine company.









And next we journeyed, with fine friends and pups, to the North Country. As big and scary as it is quaint and soothing.









And the home of this beautiful species of Grouse. A _Franklin's Grouse _pair.









And further east still we travel, to our northern prairies in search of things that go cluck, cluck, cluck.









And find them we did, _Sharptails_.









Also, we weren't the only non-natives; _Hungarian Partridge _were also to be had.









Always best to stop and smell the roses. This looked like a fine place to stop and hunt for Sage Grouse&#8230;glad we checked it out!









But enough of such frivolity. Winter was about to take her firm and icy grip&#8230;but not before we hit the _Dusky Grouse _woods one last time.









And I couldn't call it a complete upland season without hunting a few wiley Utah _Ringneck Pheasants_.









Once the snow fell we migrated south. To warm, sunny, palm tree infested areas. And _Gambel Quail_.









After our tans were on and we'd had all the shrimp ****tails we could handle we headed back north. Time to hit the desert mountains for _Chukar Partridge_.

The new pup on his first year of Chukar. That'll do pig.









And wouldn't ya know it, first time in years&#8230;the Chukar gods blessed me with two days of limits this year. If you've hunted chuks&#8230;why, you'd be **** proud too!









And with all that good luck I thought we might gamble on the silver state for a mixed bag. The dice were hot! One last show before curtain close. _California Quail_.









It was cold, it was steep, and it was tough work&#8230;but it was worth it.









The west is a big place&#8230;and come to think of it&#8230;I aint been everywhere&#8230;yet!









Caleb


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice my friend, very nice indeed. 8)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Way cool, Caleb. Very nice photos, and it looks like you logged lots of truck and boot miles. How will you top that next year?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Zim........................When are you doing portraits of the Mods ?



















:lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Love the gordon. He's almost as pretty as mine!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Fine work indeed! I only hope to have a season such as that next year!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That'll do pig.... that'll do. :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice work Zim!! I am very impressed. Isnt it crazy how there are millions and millions of people how live within driving distance of all that wonderful upland and never ever get to see it!? Heres to 2010...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool Caleb. Hope the bird Gods treat you well in 2010.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post Zimmer. Love it all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool stuff there man!


----------



## keny glasscock (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW! outstanding!


----------



## keny glasscock (Jan 20, 2009)

I had to do a double take on your Gordon. At first I thought it was a pic of Gur. Kinda freaked me out.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

The boy's got _Skilz_...


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

+1, very cool. The pic of the silhouetted mustangs dropped my jaw.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

That looks like a lot of work. Wouldn't it be easier to just hunt ducks in farmington bay like everybody else? :wink: 

Nice chronicle Caleb.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome. One day...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome pic there Zim. Man you put some miles on your truck and legs this year.What a great your you had.That going to be tuff to top.nice work.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Way to go Caleb! Looks like a lot of fun...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work Caleb, you have my heart. :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I will admit to goofing off every now and again!

:mrgreen:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice Caleb.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Lookin good caleb.. that flat tire was a bugger to change..


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Zimmy, did you mount the spruce grouse? I think they just moved to the top of my to do list.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Zimmy, did you mount the spruce grouse? I think they just moved to the top of my to do list.


I was wondering the same, could it possibly be the one that was at the Expo?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Naw, not my Sprucie. These were september birds, not much good fer taxidermy. I'd love to get back up someday in late October. I did save several pairs of California Quail for the wall though.

cj


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The quality of those pictures is freakin insain!! very nice.

What kind of camra are you using?


----------

